

Ask HN: Can anyone suggest PHP based alternatives to AppFog? - alanbyrne

Hi HN,<p>I have a PHP web app that runs on AppFog.  We used to be on PHPFog and were really happy with the service/platform but have had nothing but problems since they forced us onto AppFog.  I am looking for alternatives.<p>Our database (RDS - mySQL) and back end (EC2) obviously runs on AWS and we want to stay within the AWS cloud for our front end.  I want to give money to a PaaS provider that can manage our front end servers for us so I don't need to spend hours learning and configuring AWS Elastic BeanStalk.<p>Suggestions for a solution?
======
brianr
No firsthand experience, but I've been hearing good things about Pagoda Box
(<https://pagodabox.com/>).

